# Black # 1 (no, not belt)



## charyuop (Jan 13, 2009)

After 3 years of practice I got it finally...and I am cherishing it: my first black eye! Too good of an attack from Sensei or I was too soft or whatever...thing is, it's here with me now


----------



## morph4me (Jan 13, 2009)

A valuable lesson in the importance of blending and a proper attack


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a rite of passage!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2009)

You have been to the holy land of training, welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats! ( I think?)


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry about your eye, but HURRAY!!! artyon:
I understand how you feel. First time I got injured in class (not serious), I felt so proud because I felt like I was a true member of the club. Funny how it works. 

Robyn :bangahead:


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats!

Better start with that than broken fingers


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 14, 2009)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Sorry about your eye, but HURRAY!!! artyon:
> I understand how you feel. First time I got injured in class (not serious), I felt so proud because I felt like I was a true member of the club. Funny how it works.
> 
> Robyn :bangahead:


 Exactly.  I sprained by ankle during a yellow belt test while doing a very high chicken snap kick.  My shihan told me it was the best he saw during that test before escorting me to the front desk to get an ice pack.  :ultracool  It felt good lol


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful!  Black eyes are great conversation starters... and so are broken noses and busted lips and... well, you get the picture.   I'm glad you're stoked about it instead of upset.  Shows true spirit.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet.  Hope you got a polaroid and an autograph.  That is sweeetttt.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 30, 2009)

This first nasty bruises are always fun. The first broken bones...not so much.


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the club...


----------

